# 1984 720 carb fuel leak



## POS720 (Oct 19, 2020)

My new carb for some reason leaks overtime i start it someone please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may need to adjust the float level. There should be a round window on the side of the carb. If the float is adjusted properly, you should be able to see the fuel level in the middle of the window.


----------

